# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  عيد ميلاد سعيد صديقي خالد الجنيدي

## MR.X

لفت انتباهي قبل قليل انه  وفي مثل هذا اليوم هو عيد ميلاد الاخ والصديق خالد الجنيدي  
*khaled aljonidee * 

*مشرف منتديات عالم الفن*




وحبيت اكون اول المهنئين الك 
وعقبال ال 196 سنة ان شاء الله 
علشان اشوفك على العكاز يا صاحبي 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانت بالف الف الف 
           خير خالد 
وعقبال ال100 سنة يارب

----------


## غسان

__



_كل عام وانته بخير ابو الخل ..._

_عقبال ال100 سنة ..._

----------


## عُبادة

ألف الف مبروك
وان شاء الله تعيش بقية حياتك سعيد ومتهني 
مهما طالت او قصرت

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## زهره التوليب

_عقبال ال100 سنة ..._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مش معقول .. عيد ميلاد ابو الجنيدي  :SnipeR (62): 

كل عام و انت بالف خير 

ان شاء الله ينعاد عليك بالخير .. و الصحة .. و العافية

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كل عام وانت بألف خير خالد

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بألف خير وصحه وسعاده يا صاح.. وان شاء الله يكون هالعام وجه خير عليك وتحقق كل امنياتك مع مولاتك ... ولا تنسانا من الجاتو :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ابو الجنيدي بتعرف انه عيد ميلادك روعة .. اخر يوم بالسنه   :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_بجوز مش يوم ميلاده الحقيقي .. بجوز سبقوه اهله حتى يكسب سنة .. ولا شو خالد ..؟؟_

_على كل حال كل عام وانته بخير ..._

----------


## مدحت

كل عامو وانت بالف خير يا خالد وعقبال ال100 عام

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل عام وانتا الحب يا خالد الجنيدي وعقبال المليون سنه يا باشا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً للجميع

انا من مواليد ال90

بس بالهويه 31-12-1989 

و بحب احتفل بعيد ميلادي بهذا اليوم

----------


## saousana

كل عام وانت بخير خالد 
وان شاء الله عقبال 200 سنة 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وانت بالف خير يا صاحبي
ان شاء الله العمر المديد مع دوام الصحه والعافيه

----------


## mylife079

كل عام وانت بالف الف الف 
خير خالد 
وعقبال ال100 سنة يارب

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

happy birthday man

----------


## Paradise

كل عام وانت بألف ألف خير

----------


## محمود شرابى

اجمل وارق التهانى بعيد ميلادك

----------


## آلجوري

__



عيد ميلاد خالد أجى وراح وأنا ما بعرف ومن غير ما أحكيلو كل عام وإنت بخير ...  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
سوري خالد .. كل عام وإنت من الله أقرب وينعاد عليك بكل خير ومسرة وضحك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_









عيد ميلاد خالد أجى وراح وأنا ما بعرف ومن غير ما أحكيلو كل عام وإنت بخير ... 
سوري خالد .. كل عام وإنت من الله أقرب وينعاد عليك بكل خير ومسرة وضحك_ 




و انا بقول الموضوع ليش مش منور كفايه؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكراً الك :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

بعرف .. ما أناا جيت بس عشان أضبط انارته مو معزة فيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_بعرف .. ما أناا جيت بس عشان أضبط انارته مو معزة فيك_ 


 ماشي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس ديري بالك للكهربا تمسكك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بعدين اهلك بيصيروا يحكوا خالد كذا و خالد هيك و خالد عمل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الاء

عيد ميلاد سعيد خالد وعئبال مليون سنه

----------


## حلم حياتي

الف الف مبروك خالد 
وعقبال 1000 سنة بالخير والصحة

----------


## ساره



----------

